# Different note........Favorite BIG HORSE STALLION



## CLC Stables (Aug 29, 2007)

I am curious to know who your most admired BIG HORSE STALLION is.


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Aug 29, 2007)

This stallion is one of my favorites.. If I had a big horse mare, I would breed her to him in a second.




:

Reflections Playboy


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 29, 2007)

Well depends on the breed! lol

I'm a stock horse gal so here's mine:

Appaloosas:

Hands down Dreamfinder.. He was/is one OUTSTANDING sire..

Dreamfinder

and my second favorite; Hi Tech Cowboy, son of Dreamfinder.. I watched this guy born live via internet 6 years ago and have been a devoted fan and admirer since..

Hi Tech Cowboy

Paints:

From the 'past':

Barlink Macho Man

Legendary sire that sired versatile horses that could halter AND ride

Barlink Macho Man

and today:

Bearly A Diamond

Up and coming young stallion, who's get and grand-get are going to knock socks off in halter AND under saddle!

Bearly A Diamond

AQHA

Sir Cool Skip, his sire record and foals speaks for itself

Sir Cool Skip

and last but not least:

Mr Yella Fella *sigh*

Mr. Yella Fella


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Aug 29, 2007)

Since my family raises AQHA Quarter Horses, I will name them, Since besides minis- I don't know a lot of other stallions   I have several favorites

*Doc Bar*

*Leo*

*Poco Beuano* (can't spell today) 

*King*

*Two Eyed Jack*

*Jackie Bee*


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Aug 29, 2007)

*MY* Favorite big horse stallion - Khornerstone KpM:

















And before him...his Daddy Khemosabi++++//!














Of course, the fact that I bred and own Khornerstone might be a determining factor....



:


----------



## twister (Aug 29, 2007)

Dontworrybeappy said:


> *MY* Favorite big horse stallion - Khornerstone KpM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Karen, He is gorgeous and it looks like he has a beautiful personality too.




:

Yvonne


----------



## Danielle_E. (Aug 29, 2007)

Boy that is a tough tough question.

I have MANY and they are all arabians (most are straight egyptian) such as this one

IMPERIAL BAAREZ


----------



## chandab (Aug 29, 2007)

Dontworrybeappy said:


> *MY* Favorite big horse stallion - Khornerstone KpM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did I miss the fact that your boy, Khornerstone, was a son of one of my all-time favorite Arabian stallions, Khemosabi. Khemosabi is awesome.


----------



## wildoak (Aug 29, 2007)

Karen, I come from a QH background, but I'm doing some major drooling over your stallion. :new_shocked: He is gorgeous.

Some of my favorites over the years - Zips Chocolate Chip (& sire Zippo Pine Bar), Doc Bar, Rugged Lark, Skipper W, Gunsmoke.

Jan


----------



## RENMACMINIS (Aug 29, 2007)

Ok.. here is mine one all the QH people might know...

Shining Spark..



:

I absolutely LOVE that stallion.. He is the perfect color (Palomino!!) To me he is the perfect Stallion.. now anyone want to loan me 12,000 so I can breed one of my mares to him???

Sherry


----------



## JeanH (Aug 29, 2007)

Multiple 5 Gaited World Grand Champion CH Skywatch!






Jean


----------



## willowoodstables (Aug 30, 2007)

And Skywatch's nemesis.. "Perry" aka Imperator!!!!!!!!!!






Jean, I was so very priviledged to watch a couple of their L'ville battles...wowsers!!!!

Their battle..






As for stallions....the thrilling Monaco!






Kim



JeanH said:


> Multiple 5 Gaited World Grand Champion CH Skywatch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JeanH (Aug 30, 2007)

Kim - I have the video of the famous "workout" between those two fabulous horses.

CH SKYWATCH – A LEGEND IN OWN TIME

Skywatch was close to the hearts of the people in the Saddlebred industry who had never laid a hand on the magnificent red stallion, but were privileged enough to have witnessed one or many of his unbelievable performances. For he was and is the standard against which all others are judged. He had incredible strength and was unbeatable in a second workout. He would give you his all for as long as you asked for it.

“Of all the horses that has won so far he was the best” said Jim Koller, trainer of 1994 Five Gaited world’s Grand Champion Onion. “He could execute all Five gaits to perfection. Many of the top horses were superior at one gait, but he could do them all.

Mitchell’s relationship with Skywatch began when his breeder Mrs. Judson Large sent the yearling stallion son of Flight Time out of a Genius Bourbon King daughter, Aries Golden Gift, to him for training.

“He was not exceptional, but he was a handful”. Mrs. Large sent him to me to get him ready for the two year fine harness class at Louisville. He broke every set of harness in the barn end I finally had to give up when we only had one harness left and my grandfather told me that I will have to buy some harness if he brakes that one. I decided to rack him to get him broke out of self – defense and so his career started. He did not start out with much motion. It took at least six weeks for him to take his first steps. The turning point came when I started working him twice a day. I had to learn not to fight him, but wear him down. He was a stallion with a very strong will.

Once he started to rack he became a different horse. Through slow-gaiting I put a mouth on him and his motion developed. It changed his timing and allowed him to do the things he couldn’t do before. "I had won the Two Year old Five gaited stake at Louisville just before I got him so I knew what that felt like, but this had an even different feel to it".

Skywatch and Mitch did win the Two Year old Five Gaited stake at Louisville in 1979, the first of 12 world Champion titles the stallion would win before his career came to a close. Shortly after his win Skywatch was purchased by Michele Macfarlane who took him to California for most of his three year old year before reuniting him with Mitch at the end of the season.

In ’81 Sky Watch and Mitch won the Junior Five Gaited World’s Championship, setting up a rivalry the following year that in the eyes of many was the greatest thing that ever happened in the Saddlebred industry.

Ali vs. Frasier. Lakers vs. Celtics and Sky Watch vs. Imperator. The story of Skywatch can’t be told without including the greatest show ring rivalry that ever was.

“A lot of people had forgotten Skywatch was a two year old world’s champion before he won the junior gaited stake as a four year old” explained Don Harris the trainer of Imperator. “That year he won the junior gaited stake I went to Kansas City and saw him and when I came back I told the Meanor’s we are going to be up against some stiff competition the next few years. They didn’t want to believe that. No disrespect towards the horses that we showed against at that point, but we had it pretty easy . I told them we are about to have a battle on our hands.”

It turned out to be an event unlike any Freedom Hall has ever seen. Never has the noise level been greater than the Saturday when the two rivals met in August of 1982. Let the games begin!

Monday night Mitch and Skywatch rocked the house winning the Stallion Stake, while two nights later, the Imperator won the gelding stake. Many claims were made, many bets were taken.

This was the one class that went beyond the wildest imaginations. Skywatch hit the ring at a trot that was nothing short of explosive. With every pass the stud got bigger. That was his gait and Mitch played it to the hilt. When it came time to slow gait the momentum shifted back to Imperator. That was the gelding’s trademark and Harris too played to the crowd. Back and forth it went, people screaming to the top of their lungs and stomping there feet with approval. There could have been a riot if there hadn’t been a workout and that is where the stud wore Imperator down. With burst of power that most in attendance never witnessed, it was a game of cat and mouse.

“I was doing the television feed that year,” said horse show announcer Bill Carrington, “and the producer told me we were going to try something new. That class got going and we had both horses up on a split screen for the first time ever. Mitch went after Imperator and the people went absolutely crazy. Jim Koller was one of the judges and he told me afterwards that standing there up close to Skywatch he thought the stud was going to throw his shoulder out of socket”.

Skywatch was crowned the Five Gaited World’s Grand Champion over Imperator. Both horses received thunderous standing ovations that have not been duplicated since. In fact. when Mitch tried to go out the gait on his victory pass the crowd blocked his path and pushed him back into the ring one more time. At that point there was enough electricity in Freedom Hall to light up Louisville.

“During the class I couldn’t hear anything, I had to tune all of it out. I was aware of people and the support we were getting, but I had to stay focused on the job at hand because one slip up and Imperator could take it away. That gelding was the reason Skywatch was as good as he was. Imperator had raised the bar.

As great as those two horses were , both came back the next year. Mitch went back and worked on Imperator’s strong point , the slow gait and Skywatch became a racking machine. Skywatch won it again in '83 an '84.

All of the classes in which we met were so much fun because of the manner in which we conducted ourselves. Don Harris and I had some great battles, but always with good sportsmanship. We would work the crowds and we would get close to one another, but not close enough to effect the other horse.

The titans met again in 1985. Skywatch won the stallion stake and Imperator won the gelding stake. One that championship night it was apparent that Skywatch was not himself. Mitch asked permission to be excused due to a suspensory injury.

It was time for a little rest from the show ring and the stallion service began. After some time off he went back to California to go back to work. In 1987 he returned to the show ring to win with owner Michele Macfarlane. “He was a trill to ride”. That thrill is what owners and trainers alike spend a lifetime looking for. Skywatch has been described as having a headset like a chess piece. For most people it was the shear power that overwhelmed you . Skywatch was in complete control and yet explosive. He could pass horses like they were standing still and then canter like an equitation horse in the middle of the ring.

Skywatch will forever have legions of fans. He created a fervor that made people want to be a part of the horse business. “I think that is one of the greatest things I took from my time with Skywatch. I will never forget going down Stopher walk after winning that first year and seeing the excitement and joy on everybody’s faces. Trainers told me they went home and worked harder and owner went out and bought new horses they were so excited. It was pretty amazing.

Besides the wonderful memories of his show ring greatness, Skywatch has also left us with a long list of champions. Nothing can compare to him ,but nonetheless he produced some talented horses.

We had to say goodbye to our friend on April 22, 2001 and lay him to rest among other champions in the Horse park. Mitchell will forever remember him and be grateful that their paths crossed, for he made us all believe!


----------



## willowoodstables (Aug 30, 2007)

And to top it off...Michelle just won the WGC AGAIN with Casey!!! What a woman!!! Skywatch, Chubasco, Buck Rogers, Memories Citation and now Casey's Final Countdown. Wish I had her eye. AND she is an amateur, and for the exception of Memories..all these horses where stallions!!

Kim


----------



## fieriq (Aug 30, 2007)

Dontworrybeappy said:


> *MY* Favorite big horse stallion - Khornerstone KpM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm biased because I get kisses from him all the time but I just love Beau! (Khornerstone KpM)



:


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Aug 30, 2007)

I've got two that I really like, both are a bit out of the norm here so far..

First is Viva Voltaire, who is a Hann stallion and approved into multi other Reg- He's a young stallion who's already had a whole series of incredible offspring... I've bred to him for 08' My Hann mare Chloe. :bgrin
















and a pic of my mare...






The other is a Welsh stallion, Vimpenny Sweet Sultan, who another board member has a son of. I had found him awhile back, but never looked twice at him until the stats for Pony sires came out, he's 7th for Hunter Ponies. !











I'm in the middle of getting things ironed out to breed him to my Stunning APHC (breeding stock) mare. (Think Bay!!)


----------



## Vertical Limit (Aug 30, 2007)

spotted pony girl said:


> The other is a Welsh stallion, Vimpenny Sweet Sultan, who another board member has a son of. I had found him awhile back, but never looked twice at him until the stats for Pony sires came out, he's 7th for Hunter Ponies. !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SPG.........NOW THAT IS ONE OF THE CUTEST PONIES I HAVE EVER SEEN!


----------



## chandab (Aug 30, 2007)

Vertical Limit said:


> spotted pony girl said:
> 
> 
> > The other is a Welsh stallion, Vimpenny Sweet Sultan, who another board member has a son of. I had found him awhile back, but never looked twice at him until the stats for Pony sires came out, he's 7th for Hunter Ponies. !
> ...


I agree 100%!



: :aktion033:


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 30, 2007)

I agree too!!! WOW, that pony is HANDSOME!!!!

I have always had Appies, but cant really pic a favorite there at this point. There were some good all around horses.

I must say though, that the Arabians are the ones that truly give me goose bumps- especially the bay stallion that I watched at Scottsdale winning Liberty a couple of years ago (I think he was from FL?) that knew he was IT and played totally to the audience. I still get chills thinking about him and was not paying attention enough to catch his name- was totally dumbstruck with his presence. Maybe VL will know who that was?

Otherwise, I guess I would have have to pick a couple of personal favorites- Muscat, who I met in person a couple of times- his owner was our neighbor. And Padron.

Here was Muscat






And one of Padron






There are so many more that I could list, Ah, so many handsome studs, so little time!!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Aug 30, 2007)

HGFarm said:


> I must say though, that the Arabians are the ones that truly give me goose bumps- especially the bay stallion that I watched at Scottsdale winning Liberty a couple of years ago (I think he was from FL?) that knew he was IT and played totally to the audience. I still get chills thinking about him and was not paying attention enough to catch his name- was totally dumbstruck with his presence. Maybe VL will know who that was?
> 
> Otherwise, I guess I would have have to pick a couple of personal favorites- Muscat, who I met in person a couple of times- his owner was our neighbor. And Padron.


Hey Laurie,

You are talking about Bask A Fire Bey (Afire Bey V X Snowshill Faith, a daughter of a stallion I owned that went to Brazil) He was the Scottsdale Liberty winner in 2005....put on a spectacular performance. He also halters and does Country English. Nice horse and his owners the Josts are really nice people. He stands at Rohara Arabians in Orange Lake, Florida.

Padron passed away this year. That was sad but he lived out his last years at Linda Entratter's Jabar Arabians in Georgia. He lacked for nothing. He is certainly a legend and one of the sweetest horses to be around.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Aug 30, 2007)

I Know I Know!! I can't stand how cute he is! And all his foals are just great little moving machines and jumpers! Very excited about that foal.... well heck I haven't ever Bred the mare yet! I think you understand where I come from though....




:  I am hoping to use him on a few other mares next year, or coax a foal from the breeder by him!



:



:


----------



## Danielle_E. (Aug 30, 2007)

Padron was an AMAZING stallion and the world has lost another great arabian :no: . One of his son's Pomerol resides about 20 minutes away from me and I had the pleasure of seeing him again last year and spending about 1/2 hour with this GORGEOUS and so very well behaved stallion. My mare was to be bred to a stallion in Michigan who unfortuantely passed away quite suddenly, another straight egyptian. I debated whether to use another one of the stallions they have in Michigan at the same stable but I can't get this boy (Pomerol) out of my head so I plan on breeding Shafeena to Pomerol next sring for a 2009 foal :bgrin

Pomerol











and this is one of his 2007 get, a filly :aktion033:






I can hardly wait!


----------



## Matt73 (Aug 30, 2007)

I will have a baby of his someday! His name is Cabardino, a Holsteiner stallion. He is gorgeous...And I got to ride him...even more beautiful to ride; what a gentleman.


----------



## wildoak (Aug 30, 2007)

I agree, the Welsh is a handsome pony! I have a soft spot for them, learned to ride on a little grey Welsh.

Carol, where are the pictures of your gorgeous stallion?

Jan


----------



## Matt73 (Aug 30, 2007)

spotted pony girl said:


> I've got two that I really like, both are a bit out of the norm here so far..
> 
> First is Viva Voltaire, who is a Hann stallion and approved into multi other Reg- He's a young stallion who's already had a whole series of incredible offspring... I've bred to him for 08' My Hann mare Chloe. :bgrin
> 
> ...



Hey! I met Voltaire! I worked at the farm where he is very briefly. They've got NICE boys there  Too bad about Rio's passing (I'm sure you heard).


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Aug 31, 2007)

Secretariat - hands down - going away. In my opinion (and I don't really have a thing for Thoroughbreds) the most stunning horse I have ever seen. I wasn't even into horses when he won the Triple Crown in 1973 - but there was just something about him.

Second would be Khemosabi.

Mark


----------



## lovinarabs (Aug 31, 2007)

Favorite stallion of all time, my mare's sire. A little nobody on a country farm, but the sweetest and smartest boy you will ever meet. He's been gelded now and is teaching my 7 year old to ride. But for a real eye catching, gorgeous, legendary stallion; I'd have to pick Naborr. I had a Naborr grandson and talk about elegance, beauty and intelligence. He was the whole package.


----------



## Shari (Aug 31, 2007)

I am sooo different....



:

There is an Canadian Stallion I really like in OR but would have to go find a photo.

Favorite Icelandic stallion with the qualities I like...

Oscar

http://www.westerlyny.com/stallions_oskar.htm

This is not the best photo of him.






Hubby and I saw Khemosabi on his farm in the San Diego area a longg time ago.. tiny wee stallion for what people were trying to bred even back then.(of course just a perfect size for me!!) But Beautiful,, with a presents about him that was breath taking.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey Matt! We were going to breed to Cabardino, but his line's were not as complementary to my Mare's as Voltaire are. We'll see what we get next year and decide then. I'm also looking at Popeye K for next year... decisions decisions!

( I prefer bay's, but try not to let my color get in front of my horse~! :bgrin )


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Aug 31, 2007)

RENMACMINIS said:


> Ok.. here is mine one all the QH people might know...
> 
> Shining Spark..
> 
> ...


ooh Sherry!!! Now there is one of my all time favorites!!



: I also am in love with his sire, Genuine Doc



:



:

Ok, I have narrowed down my search & have decided that I have TWO absolut favorites!! 



:



:

HollyWood Dunit



:

Shining Spark



:

The other is a Welsh stallion, Vimpenny Sweet Sultan, who another board member has a son of. I had found him awhile back, but never looked twice at him until the stats for Pony sires came out, he's 7th for Hunter Ponies. !










I'm in the middle of getting things ironed out to breed him to my Stunning APHC (breeding stock) mare. (Think Bay!!)

Now that is a gorgeous pony!!! :new_shocked:



: He is one of the cutest lil guys I have seen



:



:

My favorite Welsh stallions are-

Vimpenny Sweet Sultan



: Thanks for showing him to us!



:

Mardi Gras (He has a first word that startes the name but I can't remember  ) He is a GORGEOUS Welsh pony stallion, Palomino



: He is on this site http://www.welshponies.com Let me know what you think of him!


----------



## PinkStalkings (Aug 31, 2007)

Wolkenzauber - 16.3 H Overo Warmblood Stud by Winnetou






All time Favorite.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi High Meadows, Yes I've seen Mardi and he's a handsome boy, I have a pali mare though, and really don't care for Cremellos. (PLease Please don't come after me Jill!



: )

He has really fantastic show recods, and his owners campaign him a great deal, and he wins and wins! I see alot of his foals on my Ponies L list on yahoo, and they always look great.


----------



## sdmini (Sep 1, 2007)

The late Hollywood Dunit is right up there






And Miss N Cash was always a "want" of mine.






but if I had to pick one that I would give my eyeteeth for a son/daughter it would be Smart Little Lena






The funny thing is the top one is a reiner and I don't rein and the bottom two are cutters and I don't cut but I think these bloodlines would be a fantastic cross on my Dash For Perks mares.



:


----------



## CKC (Sep 1, 2007)

The Last Captive. QH... he's a gelding(health related) now, but sired around 200 foals and I own one of them. He was a dream come true. The Last Captive's sire is Last Detail who I love as well.

They sire big hearted, good moving babies. My gelding is 2 years old and 16 hands.

Kim


----------



## wildoak (Sep 2, 2007)

> The Last Captive's sire is Last Detail who I love as well.
> 
> 
> > We have a Last Detail filly this year out of an APHA See Me Comen mare - really nice baby who needs to be a big time hus horse.
> ...


----------



## Jenn (Sep 2, 2007)

Genuine 007 - AQHA.


----------



## Vicky Texas (Sep 2, 2007)

Dontworrybeappy said:


> *MY* Favorite big horse stallion - Khornerstone KpM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, just breath taking, both of them. What an incredible beautiful stallion. I be so proud

too..

Vicky


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 3, 2007)

Ah Carol, that must have been him. Thanks!!

That horse was amazing in the ring..... doing his big trot right down the fence line with his tail up over his back and looking everyone right in the eye as he was doing it!!! He showed off for US and he knew it, it was not just that he was playing in the arena.

How sad that Padron has passed. My mare was sired by Abidon who is by Muscat and out of Padronna, by Padron. Her dam was by Nafix by Serafix (oh another favorite of mine)

I love the chestnut coats with the white chrome!!

Hey Carol, are you coming to Scottsdale in the spring???

Here is a pic of my mare..... She was not in shape here, had not had her long....


----------



## Reble (Sep 3, 2007)

Hilachas 150 ( Paso Fino Stallion )

Grandfather in our bloodline on both sides of our Dam and Sire


----------



## MiniaturePrincess429 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hands down my favorite stallion is *Magnum Psyche






I just think he is so beautiful.

My other favs are Thee Desperado, Rugged Lark, and a hometown QH Stud The FLatlander.


----------



## susanne (Sep 3, 2007)

Witez II.

Aside from his beauty and powerful, practical build, I have always loved the book chronicling his remarkable life, "And Miles To Go."

Another, much lesser known choice:

Shari, I absolutely love Canadians, and met a gorgeous stallion at the Oregon State Fair. He looks as if he would be very hotblooded, but he has a personality to die for and he is groomed as per my fantasy horse, LOL! ...long, crimped mane with almost no bridle path, wavy forelock down to his nostrils. He is just 14.2, short-coupled and powerfully built in more of the baroqque style, yet graceful and elegant.

I have his one sheet somewhere in the stuff I've yet to unpack, but his nickname is Luca. The owners live out in Eagle Creek, Oregon, and held the Stoneybrook Driving Trials...I've yet to see if they have a photo of him online.

Yumm!


----------



## Chamomile (Sep 3, 2007)

My favorite big horse stallion is owned by a friend of mine. He is a gorgeous, tall, dark chestnut with a big wide blaze and four white socks, and an Arabian




: He is awesome!!! Anyone can handle him and he throws some amazing babies!!

Golden Ecstasy

And for the Welsh Ponies I love Oak Grove Robinhood of Greenvale's Welsh Ponies. He is so beautiful!!






And then my next favorite is Greenvale's Ebony Knight also of Greenvale's Welsh Ponies. I love this stallion for his temperment!


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Sep 3, 2007)

I too am a big fan of Secretariat... so much so I bought one of his grandsons






























Some of those ponies are just spectacular... I'm quite jealous



I also had/had a Smart Little Lena son, AND Dual Pep granson. He was awesome... I still have some of his semen, but I had him gelded before I sold him. I wish I could have afforded to have kept him... he would have made a spectacular cutter. Most of the QH lines mentioned are pretty neat. I've had the privilage of meeting many of their sons (and some of them too!).


----------



## wildoak (Sep 3, 2007)

> I also had/had a Smart Little Lena son


Lucky you, very talented horses.

Jan


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Sep 4, 2007)

He was



And that was supposed to read "have/had", since I still have breeding doses on him, but not the horse himself.

I wish his current owners sent me some updates from time to time



I even sent them a Christmas card this past year and nary a word from them.


----------

